# Plots....



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone hunt exclusively plots in ND? Is it taboo to hunt non-posted land without asking the owner?


----------



## denji (Sep 17, 2006)

yes , no


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Can't say I hunt PLOTS exclusively, but quite a bit. As for your second question, it probably isnt' taboo, but I think it is respectful and I would encourage you to do so when possible.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Same as Live to hunt. Sometimes its hard to find the owner if the land is unposted as we all know, but its still nice to try.

Good Luck!

Greg


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

if im bumming around some weekend and decide to get some exercise ill go walk a few plots, if i see land that isnt posted i always ask befor going on it, chances are ull get to go on it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Always try to ask if it's not posted...The great thing is...He'll not only let you hunt it, but will appreciate you asking and mabye turn you on to some other spots that he has!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you're a resident you better hit the PLOTs this week!! After that they will get hit HARD and OFTEN!! Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> If you're a resident you better hit the PLOTs this week!! After that they will get hit HARD and OFTEN!! Good luck!! :beer:


Jiffy what do you mean by that?

You don't think that the NR will pound the hell out of the Plots next weekend do you?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope, I don't think they will.

I KNOW they will for a FACT. We get first crack at them boys. Get out there and get'um!!


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

So these PLOTS get pretty heavily pounded it appears..
What about the reservations?? they would probably be a better bet than the PLOTS it's looking like..
Also depends on what one's definition of "pounded" is...
Do all the birds flock to back yards and wait for the shootin to stop or what?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

jurso said:


> So these PLOTS get pretty heavily pounded it appears..
> What about the reservations?? they would probably be a better bet than the PLOTS it's looking like..
> Also depends on what one's definition of "pounded" is...
> Do all the birds flock to back yards and wait for the shootin to stop or what?


They really only get pounded the second weekend.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah the second weekend is usually the worst but they get hit pretty hard up until after deer season. Dec. is the month to hunt pheasants IMO.

Jurso what do you mean by reservations?? Indian reservations?? Or do you mean refuges??

My definition of "pounded" is walked two to three times a day for over a month. The size of the PLOT land really makes a difference. Many of you know that even if you follow right behind a group that you will more than likely still see birds. I've done this before and it does happen. Just as the season goes on they get extremely spooky. That's when you have to whip out the 2 ga. with 00 buck and an extra, extra, extra full choke. :lol:


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, I meant the Indian Reservations... 
Some folks say that they are the best kept secret for lots of land and not a lot of guys traipsing about..
Do a lot of residents go to the Tribal game and fish departments and get the licenses or whatever is needed to hund them?
Do a lot of NON residents do that??

If a PLOT is getting walked 2 or 3 times a day for a month, then that is pretty heavy pressure..
What about the grasslands around Mckenzie cty... 
My thinking is most bird hunters wont walk more than a half mile from the truck..
If your on the grasslands, it looks like you can get miles and miles away from the crowds..
ANY advice greatly appreciated.


----------

